# brake calipers or caliper bracket...etc???



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

I have a 95 sentra b14 and my brakes are barely working. I took the calipers off and the caliper bracket and noticed that i cant get my pins out on the drivers side and i can get both out on the passenger side, but i think one pin is bent on the passenger side( i had to twist it really hard to get it out!!!). I guess they werent lubed very good. I believe the caliper itself is good but dont know for sure. Whenever i change the pads both of them were out where i had to use a c clamp to push them back in. I bled the brakes and did everything i could but still i can put the brakes to the floor and i barely slow down. Do i need to get new pins and brackets or have to get the caliper and assembly???


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the piston may be siezed and the stuck pins dont help. 

first the pins: use steel wool to clean any rust off of them, then get some brake caliper lube from the parts store and lube em up good. stick 'em in and out and twist them and whatever to make sure they move freely. 

the piston: remove the cage that holds the pads so that you just have the piston part of the caliper. stick a piece of wood in the caliper and then have someone press the brakes until the piston hits the wood. use a c clamp to smush it back in and repeat 5 or 6 times. 

this should free up the piston and let the brakes work. later you may need to work the pistons before driving by pumping the brakes with the car off, and then turnign it on and pumping them again. 

that process saved me from buying new rear calipers, its free so it's worth a shot at least.


----------

